# cheeeeeeeeeese



## nayr88 (20 Nov 2010)

Hello peoples 

I love cheese.....

I came to make this thread because earlier today I left tesco with a big piece of Camembert, only the 2nd time I've got some of this and I really enjoyed it the 1st time, anyway got home unwrapped it and found the centre to be really hard and flaky, now as I said I've only had it once before and that time it was soft 'gooey' kind of cheese much like Brie (spelling). I searched google for some info on whether the cheese had 'gone bad' before its date, but couldn't find a decent answer.


Sooo, thought I'd rely on old cousin ukaps


----------



## Nick16 (20 Nov 2010)

its a cheese that should rippen. 

it will then go softer in the centre, you have just bought it a bit young. if you leave it out the fridge it will obviously rippen quicker than putting it in the fridge. it is hard to tell how long it will take to soften up, it could be a week, it could be two. you are best of leaving it a bit and periodically sampling it, until you feel its just right. 

remember the taste will change as the cheese ripens.. so find that perfection that only you wiill know!


----------



## nayr88 (21 Nov 2010)

Brilliant nick,I won't be taking it back then ill keep it in the fridge and let it take its time so when it is ripe it stays good for longer. I'm not sure what a cheese fanatic would say but I got some parma ham and crackers to eat it with haha, I'm not a wine guy but I hear wine and cheese are a good combo? I have an addiction to  laurent perrier rose  haha but I don't think my local co-op stock it  plus its atad over priced.


----------



## Nick16 (21 Nov 2010)

im only 18, but i know crackers, cheese and a bottle of something red and fruity. (not so much rose) avoid the dry reds, go with something to complement the crackers, as they are already dry. 

i often like some nice tomatoes (vine ripened, and get out a bit before to get to room temp), some pickled onions and gherkins and some branston.. 

its like my version of ploughmans... if you like, chop up an apple as well... beautiful!


----------



## johnny70 (21 Nov 2010)

There is something wrong with that cheese, I have never seen or heard of one going like that in my 20+ years in the kitchen. Camembert is a 45% fat cheese so should not be in any way shape or form dry. Take it back and get a decent piece


----------



## nayr88 (21 Nov 2010)

Nick, sounds very good will have to get a few things together and try that. 


Johnny70 ill take it back as I realized there is a date on it and its in 7days time :/  and that's not very long it it was needed to ripen. I just wanted to ask incase I asked for an exchange n they tried to say it was in date and just had visions of there in house cheese man accusing me ( rightfully ) that I don't no what I'm talking about n thuuuuuuuus me looking silly holding my dry camembert. Haha


----------



## Nick16 (21 Nov 2010)

i see, yes  7 days isnt long enough for it to ripen up. i think they have unknowingly sold you a very young cheese. take it back and be british about it! - have a real good moan.


----------

